# Radish/Horseradish Spread



## norgeskog (Jan 15, 2005)

RADISH-HORSERADISH SPREAD

8 oz cream cheese (or neftachel or low fat)
3-4 Tbs prepared horseradish
2 Tbs chopped green onion
1 tsp dill weed
1/2 tsp salt
1 cup chopped red radishes
2 tsp lemon juice

Blend all ingredients together in a bowl and refrigerate for 2 hours.  Good with crackers, sliced french bread or crustini.


----------



## MJ (Jan 26, 2005)

I think I would really like this. I love horseradish.  Thanks norgeskog.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks MJ, only to happy to share my recipes, even if I do not know where they came from, and sometimes they are not original.


----------



## MJ (Jan 26, 2005)

Seems like I love all you recipes Norgeskog. Maybe because we are Norskies?


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 26, 2005)

MJ said:
			
		

> Seems like I love all you recipes Norgeskog. Maybe because we are Norskies?



Most likely, MJ, we all do have exceptional taste, highly intelligent, very personable, determined (not stubborn like some think), oh modesty is another trait.


----------

